# BMW OEM Integrated Sirius XM Radio on 16:9 Navigation BM53 Alpine CD Monitor Review



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

Reviewing the BMW Sirius XM OEM integrated kit on a 16:9 Navigation Monitor.






Rated by me 4 stars out of 5 stars

*POSITIVES:*
- quick signalling
- great sound quality with BM53
- works seemlessly with other I.C.E and navigation features
- lots of ways to search thru stations (steering wheel button, arrow buttons or selection knob)
- allows for CATERGORIES when it comes to organizing and selecting what you want to hear.
- easy to understand and use

*NEGATIVES:*- poor use of 16:9 screen real estate to display song information.
- the BMW E46 Sirius Receiver is rather expensive
- allows for ONLY 6 presets (the CD53 radio gives 18 presets)
- no scrolling and text display is limited to 16 per line
-

*Below is the previous review I did on the basic version of BMW Sirius on the CD53 Alpine Business Radio.*

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=753396&highlight=bmw+sirius



delmarco said:


> For those of you thinking of spending loads of money buying one of the remaining used OEM BMW E46/E39/E53/E85 Sirius Receiver Units of eBay and other online auction sites.
> 
> Watch the video:
> 
> ...


----------

